

Ask HN: Best place to learn iOS dev? - stasy

What are some places, websites, or books that helped you learn Objective-C?
======
plasticbugs
I highly recommend Programming in Objective-C by Stephen G. Kochan. After
that, a free Stanford course on iTunes U is a great resource for wrapping your
head around Xcode and iOS development concepts. The course number is CS193p
taught by Professor Paul Hegarty. I think the newest semester is called
"Developing iOS 7 Apps for iPhone and iPad". iTunes link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ios-7-apps-
for...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ios-7-apps-
for/id733644550)

------
mattquiros
I've also read Stephen G. Kochan's book, but I think the Big Nerd Ranch Guides
for Objective-C and iOS (two separate books) are much, much better.

I also subscribed to Stanford's CS193P on iTunes U (the last class about iOS
6) and it helped me a great deal, but I stopped watching soon as I saw the
ones I just needed, and actually started coding.

------
sadanapalli
[https://developer.apple.com/](https://developer.apple.com/) Objective-C and
iOS Programming: A Simplified Approach To Developing Apps for the Apple iPhone
& iPad

------
lewisgodowski
[http://raywenderlich.com/](http://raywenderlich.com/) has some wonderful
tutorials that I used to learn. That and StackOverflow, of course haha

~~~
stasy
Is $15 a month worth it?

------
stasy
Thanks everyone

